# Agility Head Start



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy really likes his Teeter-Totter! He started out with a single 2x4 fulcrum, and now he has a double 2x4 fulcrum! With the added height, it was slippery so I put roofing shingles on it. Sometimes he gets on it when I don't even ask him to. He must be enjoying it! 



And here's the 1st time with the shorter teeter.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

He clearly loves it, and has no fear. That’s all great! He is a cutie.

if you want to add a target, it will teach him to always go all the way down on contacts like the teeter. As he grows, he will be fast, strong and somewhat impulsive, and may jump off before the end. This is a fault in competition and can be a safety risk. Here is a video with some basics, they’re using a low a frame but it is the same principle. It helps them run with control and can give you a minute to catch up to the dog. Believe me, that’s what you want with any dog….but particularly a young, fast poodle! 

Full disclosure…agility has addictive properties 😜


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks @Carolinek. I wonder if you could reload the target link as it isn't working. He does get off early at times. And in case anyone is wondering/concerned, I'm not giving him jumps to do until he's older. Although he does like to jump! He's very often like a loaded spring!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Thanks @Carolinek. I wonder if you could reload the target link as it isn't working. He does get off early at times. And in case anyone is wondering/concerned, I'm not giving him jumps to do until he's older. Although he does like to jump! He's very often like a loaded spring!


Try this




Let me know if it doesn’t work and I’ll hunt up another.
Yes poodles are very springy!
Particularly as a standard with those long strides, you’re wise to teach a good stop at the bottom of contact obstacles.
Gracie lost a couple qualifying scores early on by blowing a contact- she’s pretty reliable now-.

if you watch some competitions (you can find on You Tube) you’ll see dogs stop at the end of a contact- even if for a split second. That’s that early training. However, some
People do running contacts so you won’t see the stop. I do running contacts with Gracie…
but she is the first dog I’ve done it with. They’re a little more complex and I questioned whether it was worth it, but she’s reliable now. I wouldn’t recommend it with your first agility dog though, just explaining as you may see different variations in competitions.

It’s a lot of fun- keep asking questions! There’s a lot to learn. I’m still fairly néw. Started competing with two dogs when they were both 6- they’re ten and eleven now. Then added Gracie two years ago. Its been a lot of fun training her from a puppy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It's great that he's fearless - he's going to be a great agility dog. 

As Caroline said, and is illustrated in the video - there are contact apparatuses such as teeter and A-frame shown - there's a yellow section (can be different colors but blue with yellow is popular because dogs see those colors well) that dogs must get a paw on to qualify for a run. It's also a safety issue. You want Elroy to complete the teeter safely - lots of excited and fast dogs if not trained properly want to jump off. Jumping off a teeter is may be safe, but jumping off the top of the dog walk isn't. 

I've taught both the two feet on, two feet off technique and the running. I agree with Caroline - teach two feet on, two feet off. .... that means Elroy's back feet are still on the teeter and the front feet are on the grass.

Use a plastic lid or a cheap food bowl as a target to start. In fact I teach all my students to train their dogs to a target first because it makes training easier and helps focus the dog on the goal.

Train the target first. Hold plastic lid (or bowl) in your hand near your dog - dog nose touches target - click and treat or say "yes" and treat. Once dog is doing that well, start to move target around eventually on the floor, up in the air and sending your dog to the target. Each time their nose touches - they get a treat and praise. Your dog should want to run to their target.

Combine target with agility training - don't use the teeter to start. We use small wood boxes someone at the club built, you can use your wood board. Place target in the perfect spot so your dog has two legs on the object and two legs off in a straight line. Have Elroy then walk on the board in a straight line and end with two feet on, two feet off. Always give him a treat for putting his head down to the target and praise.

Only after he's doing this consistently - and walking completely straight down the plank of wood, always with all four feet on the wood, then you can do it on the teeter. Use the most minimal fulcrum to start training - when he's consistent then move to the higher fulcrum.

There's one really important reason to teach teeter this way for you and Elroy - you are having fun, and he's enjoying himself. But if he's goofing around and sloppy, he could easily end up with a teeter board whacking him on his paw. You never want this to happen. The teeters in agility are weighted to fall on one side - there is a clear side to where the dogs walks up the teeter, they hit the pivot point where the teeter drops to the non-weighted side. When dogs step off that side can bob up and down - and hit a dog that's in the way. A dog can develop a fear of the teeter if you aren't careful. Your backyard teeter doesn't work like an agility teeter, but it is possible it can move out of position and hit Elroy - you want to avoid this. Only have it out when you are supervising and he is trained to do two feet on and two feet off. 

In addition to training him to target - as he gets a little older incorporate a stay with the target - he stays in that two feet on two feet off position until you release him. You should be able to walk away and he stays in that position until he gets his release word and then he can come to you.

I also use the target to train jumps so dog has proper position of jumping to land with head down and cavalettis. We fade targets as soon as the dog understands what to do.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you really are interested in pursuing agility you can lay good foundations with a class that will make sure obstacles are introduced safely and then you can practice further at home. Are you at all near Hamden? There is a great place to get inro classes there, Paws n' Effect as I recall.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks @Carolinek, @Skylar, and @lily cd re! I really appreciate all your input and advice on this subject. I will work on targeting in the future. Maybe I'll whip an 'A' frame together soon too. 
When I got Elroy (my 1st dog ever), I had no intentions of doing Agility, or any formal training whatsoever, but thanks to everyone on PF for such inspiration, and to Elroy being such a wonderful, happy, training glutton of a dog (friend), I do see us getting into these things. And as you said, once I start, I'm sure it will be addictive! For now I'm doing it to keep Elroy (and me) entertained with fun things he likes to do. If they're fun for him, by default, they're going to be fun for me. I've also made a stepping box for him to get on and off. I'm trying to teach him to sit while he has 2 paws on the box, and eventually to have him circle around the box using only his hind legs. Just having fun! It really makes it easy that he is super-duper food motivated. (Practically) Just as motivated for his kibble as he is for roast beef! Here's a link to him doing a food puzzle indoors today (since it's 98°F outside). The stepping box is shown (accidentally) at the beginning of the video.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> If you really are interested in pursuing agility you can lay good foundations with a class that will make sure obstacles are introduced safely and then you can practice further at home. Are you at all near Hamden? There is a great place to get inro classes there, Paws n' Effect as I recall.


I live near another training facility located in Manchester, CT. It's called Tails-U-Win. It has very good feedback from clients, plus, without me knowing, my breeder also uses them and recommends them to her buyers (even though it an hour drive from her place). When I told her I had signed up for puppy class, she recommended them, and I told her, that that is where I had already signed up! Tails-U-Win! | Dog Trainer Manchester, CT


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Carolinek said:


> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This links works fine. I see what you mean about targeting. We will work on this. I'm not seriously training agility just yet, but it seem like such a fun thing for him, I'd be a 'meanie' not to let him play! I will ask questions as they arise. Love PF and you all! Thanks!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Skylar said:


> It's great that he's fearless - he's going to be a great agility dog.
> 
> As Caroline said, and is illustrated in the video - there are contact apparatuses such as teeter and A-frame shown - there's a yellow section (can be different colors but blue with yellow is popular because dogs see those colors well) that dogs must get a paw on to qualify for a run. It's also a safety issue. You want Elroy to complete the teeter safely - lots of excited and fast dogs if not trained properly want to jump off. Jumping off a teeter is may be safe, but jumping off the top of the dog walk isn't.
> 
> ...


I so appreciate the level of detail that you've provided here! I can easily weigh down one side of the teeter, and I can build an A frame and/or targets. Such great advice here on PF. Love this group! Thank you Skylar!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

94Magna_Tom said:


> This links works fine. I see what you mean about targeting. We will work on this. I'm not seriously training agility just yet, but it seem like such a fun thing for him, I'd be a 'meanie' not to let him play! I will ask questions as they arise. Love PF and you all! Thanks!


We started out just having fun too. And that’s still the main goal, even when we’re competing. Sure I’m proud when we win and disappointed when we don’t, but at the end of the day…it’s just a fun game we play with our dogs. I’ve also met lots of great people through agility too


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Carolinek said:


> We started out just having fun too. And that’s still the main goal, even when we’re competing. Sure I’m proud when we win and disappointed when we don’t, but at the end of the day…it’s just a fun game we play with our dogs. I’ve also met lots of great people through agility too


I'll have to tuck this post away. I expect my sentiments will be exactly the same in a couple of years and I can just re-post this post!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I'll have to tuck this post away. I expect my sentiments will be exactly the same in a couple of years and I can just re-post this post!


Lol…yes it’s a journey for sure! Even in competition, having fun is central, and many judges will talk about that in the briefing. One of my favorite briefing by a judge went something like this:

“make sure you enjoy every minute out there with your dog, regardless of the ribbon. You never know when the very last run will be, and it might be today” 

A good grounding statement. I’ve also seen judges exit exhibitors who were harsh with their dogs. I swore once when I missed a turn, and I got a warning afterward, lol. The dog didn’t care, but there is a commitment to it being a civil atmosphere that supports the bond between handler and dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Carolinek, what a nice way for that judge to remind the exhibitors that they shouldn't take themselves too seriously. I once was putting Lily's leash on at the end of a terrible run and was caught sort of scolding her a bit. The judge told me to remember to act happy for her sake no matter what had happened.

Tom I have heard of the place you are signed up for class as well and know they have a great reputation. Have tons of fun!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Carolinek, what a nice way for that judge to remind the exhibitors that they shouldn't take themselves too seriously. I once was putting Lily's leash on at the end of a terrible run and was caught sort of scolding her a bit. The judge told me to remember,arke5 to act happy for her sake no matter what had happened.
> 
> Tom I have heard of the place you are signed up for class as well and know they have a great reputation. Have tons of fun!


For sure, and whatever didn’t work right is usually my fault anyway. I joke that Gracie may be in the market for a new handler soon, she is doing a good job of compensating for my failures lately. I suppose that makes up for the zoomies she put me through early on!


----------

